# Finally got my new boat



## SaltyGhost (Oct 15, 2014)

It took 4 months to get this thing made. SeaArk is totally backed up with military orders or something. It's a SeaArk 2072 MVJT tunnel jet with a 115/80 Yamaha Jet drive on the back. I tried to get a 150/105 but SeaArk refused because the boat is rated for 90 max. I added a front mount windshield to stay warm on long drives and flotation pods to keep her level in shallow water. She goes 30mph checked with a GPS which is good enough for me. I plan to add a lot of accessories to it of course but this is how it came from the factory.


----------



## zseverns (Oct 15, 2014)

That is one nice boat. I too just got my new boat 2015 Weldbilt 1652V. Hope you enjoy it as much as I am mine.


----------



## overboard (Oct 15, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks like a beast


----------



## loosecaboose (Oct 15, 2014)

Very nice looking boat. I bet the captain chairs will be a nice touch for those long rides in rough water. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Jeeper (Oct 15, 2014)

Very sharp looking boat! Can't believe they wouldn't go for the other motor, oh well there loss.


----------



## Y_J (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh what I wouldn't give for some of that width.
Nice looking ride. Any plans of adding any decking? and/or fishing chairs?
Keep us updated...


----------



## fender66 (Oct 16, 2014)

VERY SWEET! Congrats!


----------

